# iPhone 4S + Olloclip!



## obscure.individual (Aug 4, 2012)

finally got an iPhone 4S on Wednesday, and my Olloclip came in the mail on Thursday. here're some photos i took with the macro lens on the Olloclip:

View attachment 15796


View attachment 15797


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty cool! The camera is the only reason I want an iPhone. I have a droidX2 that I love aside from the volume on the ringer and the camera is HORRIFIC. I see so many awesome things coming from iPhone photography and I am jealous!


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Pretty cool! The camera is the only reason I want an iPhone. I have a droidX2 that I love aside from the volume on the ringer and the camera is HORRIFIC. I see so many awesome things coming from iPhone photography and I am jealous!



get one! get a 4S and an Olloclip, or if you can bear waiting, get a 5 when it comes out and wait for an Olloclip that will fit the 5 to be released and get that. the 5 is supposed to have an astounding camera! the 4S already has 8 megapixels, i have a feeling the 5 will have 12.
/offtopic

back on topic, what do you think of these photos? ahaha


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 5, 2012)

My problem is I am one THOSE verizon customers who has the unlimited data. If I upgrade my phone I lose that. And I use more data than anything else. It would end up raising  my bill probably a couple hundred bucks. So... I have to purchase the phone full price. Not something I am willing to dip into my gear fund for!


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> My problem is I am one THOSE verizon customers who has the unlimited data. If I upgrade my phone I lose that. And I use more data than anything else. It would end up raising  my bill probably a couple hundred bucks. So... I have to purchase the phone full price. Not something I am willing to dip into my gear fund for!



oh you're one of THEM. i have AT&T, so i only get 3GB of data a month D; well when you renew your plan and get an upgrade, get the newest iPhone!


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 5, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> My problem is I am one THOSE verizon customers who has the unlimited data. If I upgrade my phone I lose that. And I use more data than anything else. It would end up raising  my bill probably a couple hundred bucks. So... I have to purchase the phone full price. Not something I am willing to dip into my gear fund for!



My GF just upgraded her droid incredible to an iPhone 4s and got grandfathered into unlimited data. I would ask Verizon if I were you.


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> My GF just upgraded her droid incredible to an iPhone 4s and got grandfathered into unlimited data. I would ask Verizon if I were you.



not to be rude, but can we get back on topic? sorry, but i have some macro photos up there that i'd like some comments on...


----------



## OLaA (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow.. you got some awesome results.  Impressive bokeh from a iPhone!


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 5, 2012)

obscure.individual said:
			
		

> not to be rude, but can we get back on topic? sorry, but i have some macro photos up there that i'd like some comments on...



Well, just for that I am not going to comment on these photos when I get back to a computer. I was helping a forum member out, sorry for the inconvenience OP.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 5, 2012)

OLaA said:


> Wow.. you got some awesome results.  Impressive bokeh from a iPhone!




That Bokeh  has little to do with the Iphone, and everything to do with attaching a DSLR lens to an Iphone.


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

OLaA said:
			
		

> Wow.. you got some awesome results.  Impressive bokeh from a iPhone!



thanks! its all in the Olloclip, the macro gets fantastic bokeh!



			
				o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Well, just for that I am not going to comment on these photos when I get back to a computer. I was helping a forum member out, sorry for the inconvenience OP.



oh, i'm so so sorry. i'm used to staying on topic on forums because on other forums i've been on the mods would get pissed if you get too off topic, because after a while it clutters the thread. i wasn't sure if the mods on here are like that. my deepest apologies.


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> That Bokeh  has little to do with the Iphone, and everything to do with attaching a DSLR lens to an Iphone.



not even a DSLR lens, an Olloclip!


----------



## OLaA (Aug 5, 2012)

@Jake337 - Understood.. none the less the images were captured with an iPhone, and very impressive all the same.


----------



## OLaA (Aug 5, 2012)

Out of curiosity how much do they run?  This would be a great gift for my fiance.  If you have a good source, a link would be appreciated as well.  



obscure.individual said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rgregory1965 (Aug 5, 2012)

Olloclip Quick-Connect Lens Solution for iPhone 4S/4 - Apple Store (U.S.)

Buy it somplace other than Apple you take a change of buying a fake....even Amazon sold fakes....read the reviews on there.


----------



## OLaA (Aug 5, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:
			
		

> Olloclip Quick-Connect Lens Solution for iPhone 4S/4 - Apple Store (U.S.)
> 
> Buy it somplace other than Apple you take a change of buying a fake....even Amazon sold fakes....read the reviews on there.



Cool thanks!


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

OLaA said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity how much do they run?  This would be a great gift for my fiance.  If you have a good source, a link would be appreciated as well.





			
				rgregory1965 said:
			
		

> Olloclip Quick-Connect Lens Solution for iPhone 4S/4 - Apple Store (U.S.)
> 
> Buy it somplace other than Apple you take a change of buying a fake....even Amazon sold fakes....read the reviews on there.



even better to buy it directly from Olloclip, that's what i did http://www.olloclip.com/order/


----------



## rgregory1965 (Aug 5, 2012)

obscure.individual said:


> OLaA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Free shipping with Apple.com


----------



## rgregory1965 (Aug 5, 2012)

Op you photos are awsome from an Iphone....Just got the 4s last week and have been looking at some of the awsome shots online from these things....thanks for sharing.


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 5, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:
			
		

> Op you photos are awsome from an Iphone....Just got the 4s last week and have been looking at some of the awsome shots online from these things....thanks for sharing.



thanks! i got mine on Wednesday, and since i knew i was getting an iPhone i ordered my Olloclip so that i'd get it in the mail the next day. you just need to know what the best camera app is to use the 4S's camera to its full potential


----------



## rgregory1965 (Aug 5, 2012)

obscure.individual said:


> rgregory1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I use camera plus

seems to have alot of settings


----------



## obscure.individual (Aug 6, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:
			
		

> I use camera plus
> 
> seems to have alot of settings



if you like having a lot of settings, use TopCamera. but i personally like using HD  Camera, for some reason the pictures taken with that app look better than with other apps i've used.


----------

